# Trash everywhere I go fishing.



## Dane101 (Nov 3, 2020)

We all need to get a petition to put in trash cans at the lakes. Then send it to the state parks association. Every bridge, causeway retards leave plastic bottles, bags, lure packaging, full bottles of Gatorade. Found 4 bottles of drinks some assmonkey paid for , then leaves at the lake. One not even opened. If I see you toss plastic on the ground. I'm gonna stab your ass! 😁 You guys are making the term ugly , dumb Americans true.


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

It's not the lack of trash cans, its morons that go fishing. I pack my trash out. Half the time say at pymatuning, it seems that people fill it with extra trash that wouldn't fit in their can at home. If the weekend is extra busy, cans are overfilled by the end of day or weekend etc. It's a losing battle. If people took their crap home and threw it out, it wouldn't be an issue.


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

They used to have cans or dumpster at pymatuning, didnt matter. Even took away the outhouse. I'm sure idiots trashed that as well and they figured, why bother


----------



## Crankbait-Crazy (Feb 25, 2020)

What needs to happen is that fines for littering near a body of water should be tripled. Like 1500 dollars a pop. Then you actually need people out there to enforce these things. I never see rangers anywhere, except for deer creek reservoir. Not nearly enough enforcement. If they hired people and hammered these scum with hefty fines it would pay their own wages.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Ive been at ladue by the 44 bridge when a truck driving by whipped out a garbage bag aiming for the water but landed on tge rocks. Looks like a bunch of jackasses do it daily there are garbage bags all over pigs is a understatement


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

It’s a frustrating battle.


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

Don't get me started !


----------



## jessco (Mar 23, 2019)

Upland said:


> Don't get me started !


could not agree more!these yahoos that go around doing that should be fined and made to pick up trash.i just cant fathom throwing trash on the ground.


----------



## Searay (Feb 12, 2007)

Fines paid on the spot to NO FUNDS spend the night in the slammer!!!


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

This could be a full time job at mosquito causeway. Handing out tickets every day. Shoot in a year they could pay for a new lake.


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

The floor of my trunk is literally LINED with trash bags & I keep disposable gloves. Everyone who fishes with me (including Grandchildren), know to grab a bag/gloves. Trash detail first, fishing/playing second. when finished, we tie the bags off & when done fishing or playing, we take 'em home or find a dumpster. We mostly fish ponds. Public lakes shorelines are disgusting!

Mike


----------



## Sonder (May 9, 2020)

Well people have to care first and care about something more than themselves! For those who this bothers these are not the ppl I am speaking about.


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

ohiotuber said:


> The floor of my trunk is literally LINED with trash bags & I keep disposable gloves. Everyone who fishes with me (including Grandchildren), know to grab a bag/gloves. Trash detail first, fishing/playing second. when finished, we tie the bags off & when done fishing or playing, we take 'em home or find a dumpster. We mostly fish ponds. Public lakes shorelines are disgusting!
> 
> Mike


Just be careful and mindful of what you're picking up. There have been a couple times at both cj brown and ceasers that i have found used needles.


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

I did not read much besides the headlining on this post but anyway we got more people coming in this country and there are a lot of lazy people so we will see more of the trash!! Sad!!! The state will not hire more people saving money for people that can’t support themselves or their kids and the political types will take more tax money from us!!! Hell we can’t get people to work in this country with all the handouts!


----------



## Flatty01 (Aug 9, 2008)

Was at Tappan a couple weeks ago the trash on the banks was disgusting..


----------



## kit carson (Jan 24, 2016)

It costs us taxpayers alot of.money to house the inmates, they need to start up the roadside cleanups again, make them earn there keep!!!

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## dropthetailgate (Apr 6, 2012)

I agree with everything above and additionally. What needs to happen is for the odnr to get their employees out doing there job enforcing litter laws. I have not seen a single officer out monitoring one single time in over a year or more. Id love to see them out checking people license and watching for litters. I literally fish two to three days a week year round. Paint creek, deer creek, alum creek. Number one worse are Ohio river Greenup dam and Charles mill spillway by far the worse by far for litter. Makes me so heart broke. I clean up a Kroger bag to try to help. But it’s odnr job too. It’s too big a problem to solve alone. They need toset better priorities on high trash areas mentioned set at those locations instead of wherever else they. You never see an officer just setting monitoring. I don’t. Seldom


----------



## dropthetailgate (Apr 6, 2012)

Another thing. Both Greenup dam and Charles mill spillway. They even have building they can set indoors and watch out in cold wet weather days. They could do something to make a difference. I’d help donate to set up cameras for that matter. You hit a button. Sorry.


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

kit carson said:


> It costs us taxpayers alot of.money to house the inmates, they need to start up the roadside cleanups again, make them earn there keep!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk
> [/[/QUOTE right on brother kit but we got certain types that call that unethical but it’s alright to be unethical to working class Americans 🇺🇸


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

dropthetailgate said:


> I agree with everything above and additionally. What needs to happen is for the odnr to get their employees out doing there job enforcing litter laws. I have not seen a single officer out monitoring one single time in over a year or more. Id love to see them out checking people license and watching for litters. I literally fish two to three days a week year round. Paint creek, deer creek, alum creek. Number one worse are Ohio river Greenup dam and Charles mill spillway by far the worse by far for litter. Makes me so heart broke. I clean up a Kroger bag to try to help. But it’s odnr job too. It’s too big a problem to solve alone. They need toset better priorities on high trash areas mentioned set at those locations instead of wherever else they. You never see an officer just setting monitoring. I don’t. Seldom


Cutbacks and dog piss pay makes them lazy and not care! When you have 1 officer monitor a half a county unless they see something egregious they don't bother. Drove downtown and saw 10 in the edgwater parking lot talking to each other i can drive to every lake and park in geauga and maybe see 2. Honestly not a surprise to me


----------



## toby2 (Jul 15, 2012)

This sounds like a good topic to bring up at some of the open meetings or the open house (when they have them again) instead of just regulations and limits. Heck even making a phone call to a district office or headquarters would be a start.


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

I disagree, every time i see or have been in contact with wild life officers they are activity checking or observing people to make sure they are following the rules. They cannot be everywhere at once, that is why there is a hotline you can call to report problems, or submit a report on the ondr wildlife officer website. To say they are lazy i think is unfair, at least with my experience with them.


----------



## dropthetailgate (Apr 6, 2012)

They are state employees with state benefits with hazard retirement benefits in law enforcement that we would all dream of. . Not exactly minimum wage Duncan donut pay. There are also entry level student employees that can monitor and report observations to officers and man cameras from a secured workspace. There are lots of options. The student interns often come out and measure fish for state studies up at lorain hot waters.


----------



## dropthetailgate (Apr 6, 2012)

T


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

Let’s not forget the “ root of the problem “ which is the lazy SOBS that leave their trash behind. The current situation with so many on self chosen unemployment because they make more than if they were working also adds to the number of slobs that have nothing else to do.


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

kit carson said:


> It costs us taxpayers alot of.money to house the inmates, they need to start up the roadside cleanups again, make them earn there keep!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


But since they want to get rid of inmates except violent ones, we'd need to make chain gangs again


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

set-the-drag said:


> Cutbacks and dog piss pay makes them lazy and not care! When you have 1 officer monitor a half a county unless they see something egregious they don't bother. Drove downtown and saw 10 in the edgwater parking lot talking to each other i can drive to every lake and park in geauga and maybe see 2. Honestly not a surprise to me


Edgewater is Cleveland metroparks. Paid for I'd guess by your Cleveland metroparks/Cuyahoga county levys


----------



## Dane101 (Nov 3, 2020)

set-the-drag said:


> Ive been at ladue by the 44 bridge when a truck driving by whipped out a garbage bag aiming for the water but landed on tge rocks. Looks like a bunch of jackasses do it daily there are garbage bags all over pigs is a understatement


Saw whole bags of trash at the 14 Bridge on Berlin last week.


----------



## Dane101 (Nov 3, 2020)

toby2 said:


> This sounds like a good topic to bring up at some of the open meetings or the open house (when they have them again) instead of just regulations and limits. Heck even making a phone call to a district office or headquarters would be a start.


We should all call and harass them in to doing something.


----------



## Dane101 (Nov 3, 2020)

kit carson said:


> It costs us taxpayers alot of.money to house the inmates, they need to start up the roadside cleanups again, make them earn there keep!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


Been saying that same thing for years🤨.


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

Food for Thought... You could always just spearhead the work yourself instead of harassing people. If there is an area that you feel needs cleaned, (that isn't getting the attention it should) you could use this sight and other social media to get people to volunteer at a specific time and place to help clean up. Its been done on here before with great success.


----------



## FlyFishRich (Feb 3, 2016)

Being down here in Florida isn't much better. I've been to probably a dozen different fresh water lakes/parks and the trash problem is the same here. Just don't understand people leaving trash behind at a beautiful place your visiting. I always bring a bag with me to take my trash and OTHERS trash home with me..... Rich


----------



## Dane101 (Nov 3, 2020)

matticito said:


> It's not the lack of trash cans, its morons that go fishing. I pack my trash out. Half the time say at pymatuning, it seems that people fill it with extra trash that wouldn't fit in their can at home. If the weekend is extra busy, cans are overfilled by the end of day or weekend etc. It's a losing battle. If people took their crap home and threw it out, it wouldn't be an issue.


I'm just saying if there were cans, the pigs would have no excuse. The state wants that license money but doesn't want to spend it on parks e.t.c.


----------



## Dane101 (Nov 3, 2020)

Smitty82 said:


> Food for Thought... You could always just spearhead the work yourself instead of harassing people. If there is an area that you feel needs cleaned, (that isn't getting the attention it should) you could use this sight and other social media to get people to volunteer at a specific time and place to help clean up. Its been done on here before with great success.


That's why I made this post.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Ogf guys held a early year clean up at mosquito causeway, what’s it look like now? I bet a mess again. I helped on one years ago and it was trashed by summer. You just can’t fix stupid...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dropthetailgate (Apr 6, 2012)

Smitty82 said:


> Food for Thought... You could always just spearhead the work yourself instead of harassing people. If there is an area that you feel needs cleaned, (that isn't getting the attention it should) you could use this sight and other social media to get people to volunteer at a specific time and place to help clean up. Its been done on here before with great success.


I don’t think you get it. Those of us that care already have a goal. We Cary out a set amount of trash every time we fish. It is not helping. I try to Cary out at least one Kroger bag every trip. The litter bugs drop two for every one. They need prosecuted. And word needs to get out they are being watched. And maybe if odnr hides a few times and videos and puts it on the news they can change some attitudes. There are many options that could be used to change attitudes of violators.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Dane101 said:


> I'm just saying if there were cans, the pigs would have no excuse.


It wouldn’t make one bit of difference! They wouldn’t walk ten ft to put trash in a CAN!People who dump their trash or leave it where they used it-ARE TRASH!! There used to be cans and a dumpster at Mogadore Res. by Congress Lk Rd parking lot. The bums brought their big bags of trash from home, old refrigerators, bug-infested couches, chairs, and mattresses! Even deer carcasses and large pieces of cars/trucks. When the cans were full, they dumped the bags in the “vicinity” of the cans only to get ripped open(spreading trash everywhere!) over the parking lots by raccoons and stray dogs(likely dumped off there by the same trashy people!) at night. The Lansinger Rd area st Mogadore got so trashed(they even filled up the portaJohns with trash!), they first removed the Johns, then later closed it all together. These same bums are now trashing the shorelines around the new Tickner Rd launch which was pretty pristine for maybe a month after opening! This entire planet will be one big garbage dump one day!


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

I


dropthetailgate said:


> I don’t think you get it. Those of us that care already have a goal. We Cary out a set amount of trash every time we fish. It is not helping. I try to Cary out at least one Kroger bag every trip. The litter bugs drop two for every one. They need prosecuted. And word needs to get out they are being watched. And maybe if odnr hides a few times and videos and puts it on the news they can change some attitudes. There are many options that could be used to change attitudes of violators.


No I do get it. This isn’t the first time this thread topic has come up on this forum. And it’s always the same comments. It’s like I said earlier in the thread “it’s a frustrating battle”.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

This is an existing problem at every lake and river in Ohio that will never go away because there is no enforcement, unfortunately. Every once in a while I’ll see a Good Samaritan picking up trash! I always thank them!


----------



## Dane101 (Nov 3, 2020)

polebender said:


> This is an existing problem at every lake and river in Ohio that will never go away because there is no enforcement, unfortunately. Every once in a while I’ll see a Good Samaritan picking up trash! I always thank them!


I picked up a stuffed 5gal bucket last night at MILTON. Then caught 20 crappie. Fish gods reward you.😁only kept 8 at 11+ in


----------



## Dane101 (Nov 3, 2020)

How about we slam ODNR with pics of trash till we break their servers.😄 And the governor D- whiner? Every day I've been out I have filled a bucket of trash plus. Tell these idiots about micro plastic. This trash just breaks down into invisible beads of plastic, then gets into the fish/environment.
They have found micro plastics even in the Arctic falling in snow. We all probably have it in our liver & kidneys. This is the kind of stuff we should be trying to do something about. Not global warming BS.🤨🙄


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Dane101 said:


> I picked up a stuffed 5gal bucket last night at MILTON. Then caught 20 crappie. Fish gods reward you.😁only kept 8 at 11+ in


Thanks for taking the time to do that!


----------



## WETSHIRT (Jun 29, 2012)

Ge a grip spanky. We can tell where the real idiots are.


----------



## jeff rod builder (Sep 21, 2014)

DNR and the focus and politiations don’t care. If you get a response you’d be lucky. They’ll tell you they didn’t have any cans or dumpsters out last year for the pandemic and now we can’t afford for trash removal


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

Everywhere I go the cans and dumpsters are empty but the trash is everywhere. Pretty sure the ODNR aren’t the ones throwing the trash on the ground. But go ahead and blame the ODNR for it being there!


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

kit carson said:


> It costs us taxpayers alot of.money to house the inmates, they need to start up the roadside cleanups again, make them earn there keep!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


Double and triple like....


----------



## Dane101 (Nov 3, 2020)

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> Everywhere I go the cans and dumpsters are empty but the trash is everywhere. Pretty sure the ODNR aren’t the ones throwing the trash on the ground. But go ahead and blame the ODNR for it being there!


Only blaming them for lack of enforcement. Plastic should be a $1000.fine min.


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

The solution is a meaningful nationwide deposit on each can and bottle so that it is worthwhile for someone to either return or pickup. $1 each can and bottle would be appropriate. you pay an additional $24 to carry that case of water or beer out of the distributors and you will see that they get returned - or someone else will...

Years ago when i was spending some time with the Navy in San Diego, there was no local recycle pickup at our apartment. it was not needed. just put recycle stuff outside your door and the local "grocery cart pusher" would pick it up every morning and cart it to the recycle center for deposit or recycling... these folks had their own regular routes.


----------



## snagless-1 (Oct 26, 2014)

Remember how clean and patrolled LaDue lake and Mogadore lake used to be? Everybody kept it clean and respected it.What the hell happened?


----------



## Nauti cat (Nov 30, 2009)

Lack of respect it goes with everything in life such a sad shape we are in.


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

The human race is to blame for much of this planets destruction!!! Global warming is part of it but through out history there is ,cold and warm ages!!! If u don’t know those facts your blind !!👀


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

brad crappie said:


> The human race is to blame for much of this planets destruction!!! Global warming is part of it but through out history there is ,cold and warm ages!!! If u don’t know those facts your blind !!👀


how many more posts until it is shutdown now... 1, 2, 3, ...


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

privateer said:


> The solution is a meaningful nationwide deposit on each can and bottle so that it is worthwhile for someone to either return or pickup. $1 each can and bottle would be appropriate. you pay an additional $24 to carry that case of water or beer out of the distributors and you will see that they get returned - or someone else will...
> 
> Years ago when i was spending some time with the Navy in San Diego, there was no local recycle pickup at our apartment. it was not needed. just put recycle stuff outside your door and the local "grocery cart pusher" would pick it up every morning and cart it to the recycle center for deposit or recycling... these folks had their own regular routes.


As long as the "recycling center" isn't the grocery or beverage store where the product came from. Ohio flirted with this idea and the markets went crazy. They were basically going too be turned into dumps. I worked in a grocery store way back in the day when all pop was sold in 8 pack returnable glass bottles. These weren't always rinsed out, and during the Summer the fruit flies were just insane! 

And let's not forget the real root of the problem, people acting like pigs! No respect for the environment or anyone else. "Me" culture at it's finest.


----------



## JayW (Apr 12, 2015)

How about you organize a local clean up crew and try to get the word out to local news, Facebook groups, whatever, instead of blaming ODNR and the governor? ODNR is strapped and doing the best they can with little funding, and they aren’t in the business of carting trash anyway. State parks do that because they have staff. ODNR makes sure we have fish to catch, and considering things they’re doing a pretty good job. Or at least doing their best with what they’ve got. Crying to them about garbage is a misguided and useless endeavor. If you want more officers, be prepared to pay a lot more for licenses and permits-they’re barely making it work even with $25 licenses. 

I watched someone chuck a McDonald’s bag off the 422 bridge at Ladue yesterday. Some weasel kid in a lifted truck who thought he was being cool. I had to haul anchor and go over there and pick it up. 

Really, we as fishermen who care about the trash problem need to be the solution ourselves. Make a show of picking up trash, make other people see you, ask for help if there are others around. This problem exists everywhere and the only way it’ll get better is if everyone does their part to keep it clean, even if that means picking up after others.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

matticito said:


> It's not the lack of trash cans, its morons that go fishing. I pack my trash out. Half the time say at pymatuning, it seems that people fill it with extra trash that wouldn't fit in their can at home. If the weekend is extra busy, cans are overfilled by the end of day or weekend etc. It's a losing battle. If people took their crap home and threw it out, it wouldn't be an issue.


Good points. Some years ago a family lived 3 houses down from me, and they didn't have much. Yet, every week, they had a mountain of trash at the curb! It didn't take long to read that room. They had city trash pickup, much cheaper than if you had to hire private elsewhere, so all their friends were bringing their trash here! Get everybody to chip in a couple of bucks and your bill is taken care of. 

If that option isn't available to you, just dump your garbage at a state run facility and let the state take care of it for you! Don't you think the ODNR is smart enough to read that room? Americans are the greatest scam artists in the world!


----------



## mountainbikingrn (Mar 24, 2010)

Well said JayW!


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

privateer said:


> how many more posts until it is shutdown now... 1, 2, 3, ...


till i start posting.


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)




----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

last year AT&T and verizon stoled from costumers 150 milion each.
the panisment
they should pay for all ohio lakes clean up ,for 20 years.


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

if you like to make garbige patrol,you need basic rules to falow,have to dumb proof the excuses.
rule # 1 as fisherman you carie garbige bag or 5 galon bucket with you. no penalty only worning.
rule # 2 if you drop garbige on ground while you fishing and you do not pick that up in 10 minutes puting that in bucket or garbige bag,the patrol oficer observing you with spoting scope write you ticket for $1000.you pay that on spot,if you do not,you go to jail till you bail out.every day stayd in jail will be $100 aditional cost to you.
rule # 3 this rule overide judge and lawer action,this is final decision,can not apeel the rule.


----------



## one3 (Dec 1, 2015)

I, feel your pain about trash. OK, we all know about lazy people. Lets take a step back, and look. Why do we have all the trash? In years gone by, there was a deposit on bottles. There were no, plastic bottles. Wrappers, were made out of paper. Paper will Break down, to almost nothing. Plastic will not. IMHO, we as a socioty generate more trash, than ever. When I worked for a school system, I worked at the stadium. One day I, said to the athlatic doractor, Basketball and football, does not use water bottles. They have a five gallon cooler, and hand out 8oz. cups of water. All other sports hand out water bottles. We, throw away so many water bottles, and a lot are mostly full. All these can not be cost effective. We, still throw away many, many water bottles. Yep, trash is a real problem. Dose any one care to clean things up????


----------



## Dane101 (Nov 3, 2020)

HappySnag said:


> if you like to make garbige patrol,you need basic rules to falow,have to dumb proof the excuses.
> rule # 1 as fisherman you carie garbige bag or 5 galon bucket with you. no penalty only worning.
> rule # 2 if you drop garbige on ground while you fishing and you do not pick that up in 10 minutes puting that in bucket or garbige bag,the patrol oficer observing you with spoting scope write you ticket for $1000.you pay that on spot,if you do not,you go to jail till you bail out.every day stayd in jail will be $100 aditional cost to you.
> rule # 3 this rule overide judge and lawer action,this is final decision,can not apeel the rule.


Dude! Spell check is your friend. Use it.😖😀🙈🙉🙊


----------



## JayW (Apr 12, 2015)

Dane101 said:


> Dude! Spell check is your friend. Use it.😖😀🙈🙉🙊


English isn’t his first language, don’t be a jerk.


----------



## kit carson (Jan 24, 2016)

X2

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## dholmes (Jun 29, 2014)

Pack a netfull or a trash bag out everytime you go. It adds up, and helps keep up with the degenerates.


----------



## chevyjay (Oct 6, 2012)

kit carson said:


> It costs us taxpayers alot of.money to house the inmates, they need to start up the roadside cleanups again, make them earn there keep!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


they have the cons downtown cleveland picking up trash, let them go to the edgewater, the lakeshore, 72nd street.


----------



## kit carson (Jan 24, 2016)

Good idea 72nd was a mess Saturday trash everywhere

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

matticito said:


> They used to have cans or dumpster at pymatuning, didnt matter. Even took away the outhouse. I'm sure idiots trashed that as well and they figured, why bother


In Oklahoma, there aren't any wooden picnic tables. Cause all the Dumbasses burned as fire wood. Hell! They even burned the Port-a-Potties!! Drunken Okies!!


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

kit carson said:


> Good idea 72nd was a mess Saturday trash everywhere
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


Yeah I was down there Sunday.... it was gross. Nice weather now every day, people drinking in their cars, tables or anywhere and leaving all their trash.


----------



## dropthetailgate (Apr 6, 2012)

Thank you polish fisherman’s club for hot waters cleanup​


----------



## kevinw (Apr 27, 2020)

I see it too... even at places where there generally isn't a lot of traffic. 

I think the pandemic has exaccerbated the issue, too. A lot of people took up fishing as a way of going outside while still "socially distancing", and a lot of people just don't give a damn about anything.


----------



## BeerBatter (Aug 1, 2006)

Hate to revive this
But couldn’t believe this was at the causeway bait shop ramp where they allow people to fish
I picked it all up just bewildering


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Thanks BeerBatter! Sure does make you sick to see all trash people leave behind, seems like it is getting worse?


----------



## Dane101 (Nov 3, 2020)

JayW said:


> English isn’t his first language, don’t be a jerk.


*Nobody hipped me to that, dude.🤓🤪 My psychic abilities must be failing me?*


----------



## John Boat (Sep 23, 2014)

Kenlow1 said:


> Thanks BeerBatter! Sure does make you sick to see all trash people leave behind, seems like it is getting worse?


Covid brought more people out to recreate. Kayaks, boats usage on lakes probably doubled in a year. Throw in families shore fishing and you’ve at least doubled the trash amount 🥴


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

...love seeing folks back parked to waters edge at rock springs dirt launch fishing in 2 foot of water and all the water bottles/gas station food wrappers left behind. 

...I guess if you had a goodtime???

Just saying. 

Don.


----------



## JayW (Apr 12, 2015)

Dane101 said:


> *Nobody hipped me to that, dude.🤓🤪 My psychic abilities must be failing me?*


It’s not that hard to have figured out before publicly calling someone out, like you did, dude. Just be nice.


----------



## Frank 45377 (Feb 23, 2020)

I fish mostly bridges on the Great Miami River, just North of Dayton. Trash isnt too bad. But when i see it, i pick it up.


----------



## Don lane (Jun 15, 2020)

You should of seen the pymatuning causeway yesterday and the mess clearly one slob left. It really isnt that hard to take your trash with you.


----------

